# Worldmark Australia



## PClapham (Aug 15, 2017)

Has anyone found a way to access these?  A counselor on the phone told me it was possible thru RCI but I could not figure out how.  I remember when these were available us who did not buy from Wyndham.  Any advice on Australia?

Anita


----------



## rhonda (Aug 15, 2017)

If your WM account is from before Nov 2006, you should still have access to the WMSP locations directly from the Vacation Planning section of the WM website.    In the Vacation Planning Calendar drop-down boxes, select "_South Pacific_" as the region, the specific location in the 2nd box and the unit type in the 3rd box.  I've booked a few that way with the most recent being a trip to Sydney last Oct (2016).

I do see a few, now and again, via RCI when simply searching RCI for "Worldmark."  Surprisingly, some of the resorts that appear aren't named Worldmark but Ramada, like the location in Wanaka, NZ.  Clearly RCI has them tagged correctly by resort group and the search isn't simply a text search of the resort name!

EDITED TO ADD:
Just did an RCI search for "Worldmark" locations.  At present, only one turns up for the AU region.  Do you see it, too?






  MAP
*  Ramada Resort Dunsborough #A789   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Dunsborough,  WA  Australia






 23 Reviews


Exchange Trading Power :*5*

OR Price Range 
USD 269.00 - USD 459.99

01-Sep-2017 - 13-Oct-2017

Compare
Favorite Resort
11 available units


----------



## geist1223 (Aug 15, 2017)

We have traveled Down Under 4 times to WMSP Resorts. You need to have WM+A or Travelshare Points. Just call the WM VPC and ask for one of the Counselors that deal with WMSP. To see all WMSP Resorts you can go online to WMSP. We have stayed at Rotarua (listed as Ramada)(twice), Sydney (twice), Coffs Harbour, and Seven Mile Beach (Tasmania). We are planning our next trip to Tasmania for 2 or 3 weeks. May add on a stop in the new Resort in Melbourne. If you have the time and Points and fly Fiji Air out of Los Angeles you can in advance arrange for a 1 or more week stay in Fiji on the way down or back for no extra charge by the Airline. The Resort in Fiji is shared between WM and WMSP.


----------

